# natural balance original ultra



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

is it ok to feed a 9 week pitbull pup natural balance original ultra for small breeds?

i was giving him wellness super5mix just for puppy but he would barely eat it.
so i bought a bag of small breed natural balance ultra and mixed it with his wellness and he loved it.

i was just curious if it's ok cause the bag says it's for small breed. and pitbulls doesn't fall into that category, right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Pit Bulls are a medium breed and I would think the small breed is fine for now. When you buy your next bag get the regular puppy food. As puppies grow they will go off food sometimes, like for a week they may pick at their food then the next week eat like they are starving! They will also go through a stage where they will sleep almost all the time but unfortunately that is short lived! lol
My point is don't always rush to buy a new food if your puppy all of a sudden turns his nose at it. When they are hungry they will eat, if you continue to always change foods you will create a picky eater as an adult.

A few things about feeding, If you pup will not eat and looks lethargic and depressed go to the vet it could be the first sign of illness. Even in a vaccinated puppy parvo/distemper and other diseases could pop up for a number of reasons.
Good call on changing the food this time, wellness can be a bit rich for some dogs and it could not have been agreeing with your pup.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

what brand dog food would you recommend? a brand that is accessible thru stores like petco etc...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I personally love natural balance. It has done well with all seven dogs. I use the LID Sweet potato and fish recepie.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree natural balance is fine just feed regular puppy formula.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Natural balance doesn't have a puppy forumal. Yes it is great for puppies. I have had Vendetta on DVP natural Balance Organic since she was 12 weeks old. She loves her food she looks great.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

If the natural balance doesn't work, you could also try "Wellness" - I hear its a pretty good food.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

that's what i switched from. he didn't like it. wellness super5mix just for puppy. i came across the food rating on here and the natural balance ultra premium was rated higher than what i was giving him. so i gave it a try since he didn't really like the wellness. 

He actually likes natural balance. so my next bag i will most likely be getting him the regular natural balance ultra premium instead of the small breed type.


----------

